# Champion Boykin Spaniel at Stud



## Esylivin (Jul 1, 2010)

Looking for approved female Boykin Spaniels to breed with the BSS National Champion, *HRCH UH Saint Thomas Chief BSS10NOC*.  Located right here in Savannah, Georgia.  Here is a link to his health Clearances http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1387747#animal .  Chief is the reigning 2010 National Open Champion of the Boykin Spaniel Society’s (BSS) Retrieving Field Trials http://www.boykinspaniel.org/2010_national_championship_results.html .  He just passed the HRC International 2010 Spring Grand held in Jackson, LA.  Only the third Boykin to ever pass a Grand.  He is the number two HRC points Boykin in the country with just under 1000 points.  He was the youngest Spaniel to obtain his Hunt Retriever Champion Title at 20 months of age.  He accomplished all this at only 4 years of age.  He is amateur trained and handled.  Chief is a great hunting dog including geese, ducks, pheasants, quail and dove to name a few.  Great temperament, is a very happy dog, loves kids and other dogs.  This site has some nice pics of Chief at the Grand http://upclosenature.com/?page_id=35&g2_itemId=124397 .

Approved females must be BSS registered and have health clearances including OFA HIPs (good or better), CERF eyes and OFA heart.  In addition, we are looking for a hunting line, but must be within breed standards as outlined on the BSS website.

If you are interested in adding a Championship Bloodline to your pedigree this is the Boykin for your Female.  I have a growing list of folks waiting for a “Chief” puppy.  We have several breeding already scheduled for late Summer and Fall.  PM me if interested.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jul 2, 2010)

Dan, I think that I've decided that my next pup will be one out of Chief. The only problem is that that won't be for another 3-4 years.

Reese (my dog) is grandson to Mule, and is just a little over 2 now. I will be looking for a Female pup when he gets to be about 5 or 6, and I can't think of a better line to get one out of. You need to take care of Chief until then.

Ron


----------



## Esylivin (Jul 2, 2010)

That sounds like the same plan I have.  I will be getting another pup in a year or so to kinda fill in as Chief gets older.  Most likely will stay in the same line.  I will have Chief collected and frozen, so AI could be an alternative if something happens.   There is a couple Mule-Chief line breeding planned in the near future.  I think they will be in demand.  

How is Reese doing?  Sounds like you have a good plan.  Good luck

Dan


----------



## Meat Dog Mafia (Jul 2, 2010)

Any advice? I have been a lab man all my life but have recently fell in love with Boykins. I am alittle scared of jumping ship, all i know is gundog training with labs. Does boykins react different to different methods? I have a buddy that runs his Boykins on the same 125yds+ marks that we run labs and it is the most impressive thing i have seen in years of training dogs. I cant afford to get one now but maybe next year, but I gotta have a Boykin.


----------



## Esylivin (Jul 2, 2010)

I love the labs, part owner of one of the best in the country.  The Boykin is my true love.  To see the enthusiasm, drive and desire to please you can’t help but fall for them.  Their best attribute is their ability to find their place in the family, whether that is a couch potato or a National Champion.  Mine goes to work with me each day and sleeps under my desk and happily greets our client.  We train at lunch and after work.  The smaller size is a plus but don’t think they can’t hang with the larger retrievers.  Would I use them on the Chesapeake Bay breaking ice and all day retrieves, probably not, but the hunting I do around here they are more than up to the job.  Retrieving geese, ducks or pheasants, is no problem.  Labs are hard to beat and I’m not sure the Boykin wants to beat them, but don’t shy away from them because they can hang.  Wish you the best in your future dog, hope it is one of Chief’s pups.  You won’t be sorry.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jul 4, 2010)

Esylivin said:


> That sounds like the same plan I have.  I will be getting another pup in a year or so to kinda fill in as Chief gets older.  Most likely will stay in the same line.  I will have Chief collected and frozen, so AI could be an alternative if something happens.   There is a couple Mule-Chief line breeding planned in the near future.  I think they will be in demand.
> 
> How is Reese doing?  Sounds like you have a good plan.  Good luck
> 
> Dan



I really wished I had the time and money to play the games with Reese. He is an awesome dog to train and he's in in mid transition and steadily progressing forward. I will eventually get a HR title for him, and would really like to try for a HRCH, but that would require some traveling, and my wife already accuses me of not taking enough vacation time, so that would probably not go over too well.

What my plans are, is to let Reese get to 5 or 6 years old then get a female pup, out of Chief, and train her just as I did Reese. When she gets to be about 5 years old, I would like to breed her with Reese and keep a pup so I could continue the line. I might would consider an earlier breeding if I thought the demand was there, and it might be, but my primary focus would be the pup when she turns about 5.

Right now, that is the plan, but you know how plans are, especially 3 years away.


----------



## catalpa (Jul 5, 2010)

Hairy that problem is easily solved:  My wife has her own Boykin -she lets me borrow her once in a while. By the way Esylivin did not know you and Huddleston were close enough to co-own a Lab!


----------



## Esylivin (Jul 5, 2010)

The lab in reference is GRHRCH Big Black Dude, Co-owned with Mark Massey.  Didn't know Huddleston had a lab.


----------



## catalpa (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry about the Huddleston reference, look foward to seeing you Cheif this fall. P.S. Huddleston did have Lab this past season.


----------



## Esylivin (Jul 9, 2010)

I'll have to get onto him about the lab thing


----------



## UGA hunter (Jul 9, 2010)

Dan, Chief is such a nice dog!!! He'd be the dog to breed to if you had a good female!

Hairy Dawg, do you train with any groups around here?


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jul 9, 2010)

UGA hunter said:


> Dan, Chief is such a nice dog!!! He'd be the dog to breed to if you had a good female!



He'd be a good one to get a puppy from a litter that he bread.




UGA hunter said:


> Hairy Dawg, do you train with any groups around here?



Not on any consistent basis. I've trained with NGaHunter & browning84 a couple of times last year, and occasionally train with some guys that live a couple of miles from me, on a spur of the moment type thing.

Most of my training takes place around here at the house and I have a couple of bird boys (believe me when I say that wingers would be cheaper) to help me out. I do enjoy working with groups, but it seems to be tough to find a group that's not 2 hrs. away.


----------



## UGA hunter (Jul 10, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> you're not too far from me...maybe one day we can hook up for some dog work. im in banks county.



If ya'll get together, I'll be there!!!


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jul 10, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> you're not too far from me...maybe one day we can hook up for some dog work. im in banks county.





UGA hunter said:


> If ya'll get together, I'll be there!!!



Sounds like we need to plan a workout!!!


----------



## UGA hunter (Jul 10, 2010)

Hairy Dawg said:


> Sounds like we need to plan a workout!!!



Awesome! 

Sorry to hijack Dan's thread! 

ttt for Chief


----------



## UGA hunter (Jul 12, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> you gotta watch UGA he's just looking for handouts at this point!
> 
> he just needs to suck it up and buy a dog already!
> 
> there are some pups for sale right now on here...Just do it and ask forgiveness later.



  Dang gator! Don't be so rough on me now! I'm working on it. Somehow I've got to work it in between buying this new house and baby #2 in January. 

This thread has completely been turned off path!


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jul 12, 2010)

UGA hunter said:


> This thread has completely been turned off path!



Hey, we're just helping a brother out. Anything to keep this fine stud at the top of the page.


----------



## Wachtelhunder (Jul 15, 2010)

Has he had his hips done? OFA or Penn -hip?   Patella check?  
CHIC?  
Could be interested next Spring if so


----------



## Esylivin (Jul 19, 2010)

the link to his health certs is on the initial post


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Aug 16, 2010)

Btt


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Sep 30, 2010)

Back up from page 2.


----------



## K9SAR (Oct 4, 2010)

Have you posted on the Marketplace?


----------

